# Microsoft word and word doccuments won't open



## Robot91292 (Apr 9, 2009)

Can anyone help me out? 

I click on microsoft word to try and open it and it doesn't even make an attempt to open. My word files also won't open. They are there, but just don't open. 
Any ideas??

Thanks in advance!
~Rob


----------



## Bichey (Feb 11, 2009)

May be virus problem


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

More often than not, the problem you're having with Word can be fixed by deleting a file named *normal.dot* which can become corrupted.

First, make sure hidden files are showing by opening My Computer, going to Tools > Folder Options > View tab and check the box for "Show hidden files and folders," click OK.

Next, with Word closed, go to Start > Search and type *normal.dot* in the "All or part of the file name" box, make sure "Local Hard Drive" is showing in the "Look in" box and tell it to search.

If it doesn't find any, over in the left-hand pane of the Search window, click on "More advanced options" and put checks in the boxes for "Search system folders," "Search hidden files and folders," and "Search subfolders," then run the search again.

Right click on all instances of "normal.dot" it finds and left click on Delete. Word will make a new "normal.dot" file when you open it.


----------

